# Vegetarian BBQ: Is it possible??



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm curious if there are any vegetarians out there that grill on the bbq and what are your foods of choice for the grill?

My wife is a vegetarian and I'd like to offer her more choices. The only things I grill for her are baked potatoes, corn on the cob and veggie burgers. Theres got to be some things better than that to include. 

I've asked friends and looked at a few cookbooks but the only things I'm coming up with are vegetarian dishes cooked in a pan on the grill. Might as well just cook in the kitchen, lol. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## searcher (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not a vegetarian, but I grill peppers, onions, mushrooms, and many others on the grill.

I have to keep it quiet around where I live, it is BBQ sin to not cook only meat.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2009)

searcher said:


> I am not a vegetarian, but I grill peppers, onions, mushrooms, and many others on the grill.
> 
> I have to keep it quiet around where I live, it is BBQ sin to not cook only meat.


 
Yeah, but I bet your grilling those things to go with your juicy Porterhouse steak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. C'mon man, I can't offer her a pepper with a side of onions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I dated a vegetarian all through college.  The veggie bbq can be good but nothing replaces a steak.  Though, I used to go with her to the vegetarian Chinese food place and it was amazing.  Meatless General Tso's Chicken, I didn't know!


----------



## tellner (Apr 25, 2009)

The best way to do the corn on the cob isn't on the grill.

You put it in the ashes to cook. It comes out with the kernels blackened and sweet. Cover with cayenne pepper, black pepper and salt or butter.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any and all veggies and of course fruit like pineaqpple. apples. peaches. I also like grilled Tofu and there is nothing like a cabbge rolls stuffed with a nice rice and grilled to perfection.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Grilled stuffed peppers.

Grilled stuffed portabello mushrooms

Grilled caesar salad.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Since no one has mentioned it specifically, _grilled eggplant *rocks.*_


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 26, 2009)

Try corn on the cob unshucked placed right on the grill - steams nicely.

Skewer veggies and baste them in an herbed olive oil.  I've had grilled tofu, but I can't tell you how it's prepared - I would probably send it right through the grill to the bricks below!

If she can tolerate gluten, you can marinate that much like meat and add that to the kabobs.

Then there's taters, yams, artichokes ....  You can do the scout thing, wrap up some cubed tofu with some veggies and some marinade or other sauce in a foil pouch and plop it on the coals and serve it up after about five minutes.

Fruit kabobs fire-roasted with a warm yogurt sauce is a surprisingly nice dessert.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya'll are making me hungry.


----------



## searcher (Apr 26, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Grilled stuffed portabello mushrooms


 

I ALWAYS forget about portabello mushrooms on the grill.  They make a great burger.    Throw on some swiss and put it on an onion bun.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes you can cook Vegetarian on the grill.

Grilled Eggplant,Red peppers,Onions.
Veggie Dogs,Burgers.
Grilled Tofu marinaded in a BBQ blend.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

tellner said:


> The best way to do the corn on the cob isn't on the grill.
> 
> You put it in the ashes to cook. It comes out with the kernels blackened and sweet. Cover with cayenne pepper, black pepper and salt or butter.


 
Sounds interesting. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Any and all veggies and of course fruit like pineaqpple. apples. peaches. I also like grilled Tofu and there is nothing like a cabbge rolls stuffed with a nice rice and grilled to perfection.


 
Wow Terry, I never thought of you as a vegetarian type. I'm impressed.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Grilled stuffed peppers.
> 
> Grilled stuffed portabello mushrooms
> 
> Grilled caesar salad.


 
Yeah, portabello mushrooms, love that. 

I wouldn't know how to grill a salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, didn't know you could.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ya'll are making me hungry.


 
Me too!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Try corn on the cob unshucked placed right on the grill - steams nicely.
> 
> Skewer veggies and baste them in an herbed olive oil. I've had grilled tofu, but I can't tell you how it's prepared - I would probably send it right through the grill to the bricks below!
> 
> ...


 
Great ideas! We love artichokes and I gotta try the fruit kabobs.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Yes you can cook Vegetarian on the grill.
> 
> Grilled Eggplant,Red peppers,Onions.
> Veggie Dogs,Burgers.
> Grilled Tofu marinaded in a BBQ blend.


 
We found a brand of veggie burgers that we like but none of the veggie dogs we've ever tried were good.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 26, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> I wouldn't know how to grill a salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's something I've seen on Food Network occasionally. Never tried it, myself, but I'm sure their Web site has instructions somewhere in the recipe section. 

Come to think of it, that sounds like something to try on the grill tonight. I eat meat like nobody's business, but as long as the grill's fired up, I like my veggies cooking right alongside with the ribeyes:ubercool:

Here we go with a Bobby Flay recipe:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-with-spicy-caesar-dressing-recipe/index.html


----------



## tellner (Apr 26, 2009)

Another advantage of cooking the corn in ashes...

It makes the niacin and a couple other important nutrients biologically available and prevents pellagra. People used to think maize was poisonous because people who ate a lot of it developed the disease. But further research into Meso-Americans who did well on pretty much just corn, squash and beans showed that it was the treatment with lime or some other alkali substance solved the problem.

Another favorite of mine, grilled spaghetti. Cook the spaghetti normally. Put it on the grill for a couple minutes so it can get that nice smokey flavor.


----------



## Phlegyas (Apr 27, 2009)

What about quorn burgers and sausages, all vegetarian and works well on bbqs. Its what i use

http://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=65&prid=11


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 27, 2009)

Last I heard, grilling vegetarians was illegal.....:wink1:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

Phlegyas said:


> What about quorn burgers and sausages, all vegetarian and works well on bbqs. Its what i use
> 
> http://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=65&prid=11http://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=65&prid=11http://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=65&prid=11


 
I've never heard of Quorn before. I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Last I heard, grilling vegetarians was illegal.....:wink1:


 
Yes but it's so much fun...


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Come to think of it, that sounds like something to try on the grill tonight.


 
Well, did it happen?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 27, 2009)

searcher said:


> I ALWAYS forget about portabello mushrooms on the grill. They make a great burger. Throw on some swiss and put it on an onion bun.


 

Here's a great sounding recipe from the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/instantportobellobur_13271.shtml


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Last I heard, grilling vegetarians was illegal.....:wink1:


 
:eye-popping: DAMN!!!! :erg:

:duh: Now you tell me 

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/cookingtipstools/qt/vegbbq.htm

http://www.steaks-guide.com/article-pages/bbq/vegetarian_bbq_recipes.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Sensuous-Vegetarian-Barbecue-Vicki-Chelf/dp/0895296136

http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/BBQ--Grilling/Vegetarian/Main.aspx


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Any veggie that's not leafy can be easily grilled... grilled, not BBQed.  BBQ is a very slow style of cooking that makes me glad I'm omnivorous.


----------



## tellner (Apr 27, 2009)

Phlegyas said:


> What about quorn burgers and sausages, all vegetarian and works well on bbqs. Its what i usehttp://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=65&prid=11



The only problem with Quorn is the unchristly amount of sodium it contains.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Here's a great sounding recipe from the BBC:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/instantportobellobur_13271.shtml


 
Good link. Thanks.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> :eye-popping: DAMN!!!! :erg:
> 
> :duh: Now you tell me
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Xue. Doe's the Sensuous Vegetarian Book guarantee that I will get...uh nevermind, lol.

Actually I thought you would have a recipe for grilling tenderized trees


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Any veggie that's not leafy can be easily grilled... grilled, not BBQed. BBQ is a very slow style of cooking that makes me glad I'm omnivorous.


 
Well I can assure you that I'm not giving up my chicken and steaks...


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2009)

tellner said:


> The only problem with Quorn is the unchristly amount of sodium it contains.


 
Man I'm curious about this stuff now. Gonna read up on it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Actually I thought you would have a recipe for grilling tenderized trees


 
Nope...after that they are only good for tooth picks :EG:


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

I always do zucchinis and yellow squash when I grill. Cut them lengthwise, score them a bit, and brush with virgin olive oil. Any sort of herbs (like Herbs de Provence or even 'italian seasoning') can be added if you want. Sea salt, lemon pepper...do a half dozen of each and make a few of each  They come out absolutely fantastic, and are filling as well. Patti Pans do really well on  the grill as well.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 29, 2009)

One I like to do is a foil pouch with whole small mushrooms, add enough Teriyaki sauce to coat them and just let it go (a few air-holes on top to avoid steam popping the pouch). Easy, and a great side.

Corn I do with butter/garlic powder, wrapped in foil then grilled. Awesome.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

Try the corn in their husks rather than the foil, just leave it on until the husks turn brown and get a little burned. Tastes much nicer than foil, and you can still roll them in whatever you want when they come off the grill.  I like the 'shroom idea, I'll have to try that this weekend.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2009)

jim777 said:


> I always do zucchinis and yellow squash when I grill. Cut them lengthwise, score them a bit, and brush with virgin olive oil. Any sort of herbs (like Herbs de Provence or even 'italian seasoning') can be added if you want. Sea salt, lemon pepper...do a half dozen of each and make a few of each  They come out absolutely fantastic, and are filling as well. Patti Pans do really well on the grill as well.


 
Love zucchinis, and excuse my vegetarian ignorance but what is Patti Pans?


----------



## jim777 (Apr 29, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Love zucchinis, and excuse my vegetarian ignorance but what is Patti Pans?


 
Patti Pans are those little squashes that look like they didn't fully grow up. They are generally about as big as a golf ball, and they are awesome  You can eat them with a tap of salt or garlic, or roll them in butter and lime juice (great on corn) or whatever you want. Cut a tiny bit off the top and wash them, and just put them on the grill. I always cook them whole with a brushing of olive oil, but you can cut them in half or quarter them on your plate, depending on whether there are women around :lol: If not, just pop 'em


----------

